# What do you do when you're out in public/on vacation?



## mkeith (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,

I'm new to this board. My IBS is at a point where it is tolerable and I'm going on vacation soon to Europe. I'm nervous about not being able to find a bathroom if I really have to go. Also, I'm nervous that vacation to a different country/time zone will throw off my bowels and disturb the balance I've worked for months to create. Does anyone have suggestions on how to stay calm and not worry about such things? The only time I've ever soiled myself in public was when I had food poisoning and completely passed out, so it wasn't IBS related.

My therapist suggested wearing a diaper. I'm 32 years old, there's not way in he## I'm doing that. Like I said, I've managed in the past, it just makes me nervous. I'm looking for any ideas as to how you cope.

Thanks,

Maryann


----------



## amag (Aug 23, 2013)

I "pre-game" before I go anywhere about an hour before I leave with 2 Immodium tablets and make sure that I have extra immodium and librax on standby if needed. As far as the worry, I don't know what to tell you as I am always worried when I leave about having some sort of flare up. The best consolation for me is to make sure I have a good supply of meds with me.


----------



## Red95 (Aug 26, 2013)

I do the same, always carry Imodium with you. That way if you eat something and fear you are going to need the toilet, you can just take one and within an hour, it should make a massive difference. Another thing I've found is by having Imodium in my bag, physcoligically I feel a lot better about my IBS and the fear of needing to go to the toilet is not so bad, as I know I have something that will help me if i need it.


----------



## mkeith (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks guys. I carry a little baggy in my purse at all times with immodium, pepto chewables, and my trusty xanax. A lot of my IBS is triggered by anxiety and worry (which I'm seeing a therapist for) and I just wish I could not worry about these things. I guess I need to remind myself more often that I have options available in my purse should disaster strike.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi i think every ibs d sufferer is like this and worrys were the nearest toilet is . i recently went on holiday and the trip to the airport was 1hr by taxi i was sweating ,panicking, felt sick ! that was before even getting on the plane .i made it to the airport then got stuck in ques ,panic again ! my husband said he was going to have a word with the flight crew as i panic about being on plane and you know what its like people queing for the toilet .so he did and the crew were lovely and said they would say i wasnt feeling well and fast track me if needed .i was ok for the 3 hr flight and through security the other end. went to the loo before getting inn taxi 1hr to resort ,omg i felt my stomach go and i was in panic we were in the middle of knowhere and the driver didnt speak much english .i started to breath deep and i do this tapping thing on my forhead with my finger it helps calm me down plus took imodium instant .we got to hotel and i shot out the taxi and into lobby of the hotel scanned round for toilets thank god i made it .lucky my husband went around the small resort and looked were the toilets were located so if we were out he knew were they were . i had a few flare ups in the week but knew were the toilets were located .alot of resraunts dont let you use there toilets unless you are a customer so alot of the time my husband would buy a drink and id use the loo .i find it more a problem when im on transport as the anxiety builds before im even on it so i tend to not venture far and that was my last holiday as it was to much for me i was soo stressed out .i do hope you are ok as its a long flight from the states .where in europe are you going to? there is some stunning places .


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

After yrs of anxiety when I travel, upset stomach/guts, I finally had a good trip by plane! I got it in my head that I have never had accident yet, only anxiety, lots. So I just sat back, relaxed, enjoyed. Did not eat anything that 'might' play with digestion either, just to be 100% confident. I look forward to more of these good trips. Tired of carrying extra clothes for nothing. Besides, if accident, no way I could clean up enuf to get back into my seat on plane.....lol


----------

